# WinMod Tutorials oder ähnliches



## klist (17 Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

kennt einer vielleicht eine Internetseite, wo es WinMod-Tutorials für Anlagen gibt. 
Das man etwas üben kann und verschiedene Funktionen kennenlernt.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

